# Lake Cassidy



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fished a new spot today for the first time and thought it was gonna be a really great crappie location...not so much.

Got to the lake at 9 and started trolling the weedline. Bam first fish within a few minutes and I thought he was a hoss crappie. Got him beside the boat and it was a bass. :thumbdown: Kept crushing the bass and even had a triple hook-up at one time. Bass bite COMPLETELY shut-down when the sun came out from the clouds about 10 or 10:30. Kept trolling and battled the wind till 3. Bass bite seemed to pick back up a little about 2. Even snagged a turtle somehow along the way.

Caught 1 crappie on the troll back about 50 yards from the ramp. Weird that it happened like that after trolling 9 rods all across that lake. 

Probably lost just as many bass as we landed. 

Fun day nonetheless on a beautiful lake!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Heck of a nice pile of bass on crappie jigs. Looks like those litewire hooks were up to the bass task. I have wondered if those hooks would hold up with a keeper bass.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

They hold up fine with bass. Litewirehooker has even caught stripers and gar on them of healthy size. The ones we lost were because of them spitting the hook and us trying to keep them from crossing all of our lines.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a fine mess of fish skiff, good job!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Good day fishing, sure beats going to work..

Time for a fish fry. :thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Juniper*

Skiff.......don't forget Juniper Lake although it may be a good distance to drive. It's well known to hold crappie. However trollling may be difficult due to a million snags. Maybe a jig under a cork would work?


----------

